# benefit race in the Long Beach, Ca area



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Reminder of the upcoming "Long Beach Sea Scout Benefit Regatta" Saturday Aug. 25th 2001.

This is the 1st Annual Regatta to benefit the Long Beach Sea Scouts, Hosted this year by the Venture Sailing Association, Long Beach Ca.
US Race rules will be in effect with PHRF ratings to determine classes of boats, Four classes A, B, C,
and Fun class.
Race starts 11:30 A.M. No Skippers meeting will take place. Diagram of start and Finish location will be in the race packet. Starts are 5 minutes apart.
Entry Requirements, $35.00 entry fee. Entry form must be received by Aug. 10th. No Race entrees accepted after Aug. 20th. The Race Package will be return mailed to entrant.
Write to Jim Krogel, 408 Via Linda Vista, Redondo Beach, Ca 90277
Time limit to ship''s rock 6:30 P.M. Catalina Island Isthmus Two Harbors. Awards Ceremony starts at 7 P.M. 
The VSA will host a Hamburger BBQ, Sodas and raffle. Extra raffle tickets will be sold for $1.00 ea.
BBQ $7.00 per person.
All raffle gifts have been donated by Sponsors to help support the Sea Scouts at 5875 Apian way, Long Beach, Ca


----------

